# 筋骨たくましい



## kachibi

Is 筋骨(きんこつ) たくましい commonly used by Japanese to describe a muscular person?


----------



## tagoot

I think yes. No problem to use the expression.


----------



## wind-sky-wind

Most people understand and often use it.
I think, however, it is rather written language, and sounds exaggerated.


----------



## kachibi

１）*マッチョ* と *ムキムキ* も また?

２）It sounds exaggerating because it is used to describe a VERY VERY muscular person?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

マッチョ was once used very commonly, but sounds a little bit old-fashioned.
（筋肉）ムキムキ sounds informal and a common expression.

I mean, not "very very" but pompous, or just formal.


----------



## kachibi

So, if I use 筋骨(きんこつ) たくましい to describe myself or others, it implies I or others with muscular bodies are very confident and arrogant about the bodies (and hence the adjective is a bit disapproving)?

If that is the case, which is the best word to describe "muscular"?


----------



## wind-sky-wind

I just mean formal, not disapproving at all.
In a sense, "筋骨たくましい" is the best expression.
In fact, many dictionaries say it means "筋骨たくましい."

I myself, at least, don't use it when speaking, though I would use it if I wrote a novel.
"筋骨" itself, which is used like "筋骨たくましい" or "筋骨隆々," isn't used so often, I think.

I would say "筋肉もりもり,"  which might sound so informal.


----------



## frequency

Well, Wind and tagoot are right. If I suggest a bit, 筋骨たくましい can mean a well-built and healthy body.


----------



## kachibi

わかりました!


----------



## karlalou

kachibi said:


> So, if I use 筋骨(きんこつ) たくましい to describe myself or others, it implies I or others with muscular bodies are very confident and arrogant about the bodies (and hence the adjective is a bit disapproving)?
> 
> If that is the case, which is the best word to describe "muscular"?


筋骨たくましい is a very good word to mean well-build, and is rather to use for others as a compliment. If you say it to describe yourself, it would sound like you are being a little funny. So, that is not too bad, but use the word knowing it. For yourself, some expressions like 私は筋肉はあります（ので、任せて（まかせて）ください） sound good. Or for yourself, go ahead and use マッチョ or ムキムキ if you are 'very very' masculine and want to say it in a joking manner.


----------



## kachibi

I see, so 筋骨たくましい means "normally" and "acceptably" muscular, while マッチョ or ムキムキ means over-muscular, correct?


----------



## frequency

How can I say that..筋骨たくましい is yes, a good, normal, and acceptable expression. I feel a sense of applause in it: if you say 筋骨たくましいですね to someone, you praise his built-up and strong body.

Over-muscular? マッチョ is almost equal to English macho, and ムキムキ can just denote someone's muscles are big and bulging.
Over-muscular is like this


Do you want to call them ムキムキ or ムキムキ過ぎ？Either one is okay and that's your choice. (Excuse my second-time posting of that photo.)


----------



## kachibi

マッチョ=macho, but= over-muscular? Or between ムキムキ and 筋骨たくましい?


----------



## frequency

Oh lol, that's a mystery. You know, the three don't differ much. マッチョ is used for describing a man who has a masculine, well-built body, so it may be similar to 筋骨たくましい. You say マッチョ is in the middle between ムキムキ and 筋骨たくましい？ Yes and no. That's fine and wouldn't be wrong.

Japanese マッチョ isn't as disapproving as English macho is


----------

